# ice in saddlebags



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i always see people carrying ice in their saddle bags, and usually the cold water is running down their horses sides and legs.

my question is, is this beneficial to keeping the horse cool? or is is bad in that it numbs out their sides? i mean we take long 6 hours rides. i can't imagine having a cold pack on my hips for 6 hours? that must not be a good thing? 

any experience or insight on this?


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

I've done this a lot with my horses, doesn't seem to faze them much.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I honestly don't think it numbs the side of the horse. The ice isn't directly on the side of the horse. It's inside the saddlebag. Unless you have a thin nylon one with no insulation. 

Some things we have done are use foam or gel packs or put the ice in ziplock bags. That helps keep the saddle bags and contents drier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I have done this a good many times and I cant see nothing wrong with it as my horse acts no different with it on or off.


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

The best is to use insulated saddle bags. I filled my non insulated saddle bags with ice and lunch on a 5 hour ride and my horse was irritated when the cold water started trickling out. But she gets annoyed about water dripping from her stomach, whenever she is bathed or hosed off so I think it was that more than the fact that it was cold.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Another thing you could do instead of using ice, freeze some water bottles. When they thaw, you have water to drink.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i know i get cold even if i wrap ice in a towel and put it on me. not sure if its any different in a horse but i know their skin is a bit more sensitive then ours, i usually just end up drinking a hot drink haha

i do like the frozen water bottle idea though! i never would have thought of that


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

On a hot day when ice is necessary, it won't last 6 hours unless it is in an insulated saddle bag. I've never experienced any change in a horse's behavior due to dripping chilled water from melting ice. I now use either ice packs or put the ice in doubled zip lock bags.


----------



## jolie1234 (Jul 4, 2012)

does the ice just keep them cool when on a long ride?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

jolie1234 said:


> does the ice just keep them cool when on a long ride?


It keeps the contents of the saddlebags cool. Like a cooler. When you bring food and beverages along.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jolie1234 (Jul 4, 2012)

ooh so just a cooler bag sounded like a cooler for the horse at first lol


----------

